# 44 minute Alarm



## Gunny02 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a 2003 Ford F-150 and went to SoundFX to have an alarm installed. I do NOT have automatic windows or door locks and here is what they installed:

Viper 350, two Door Lock Actuators to make the doors lock and unlock using Viper remote. An electric start was installed previous to the Viper install and they said they could just integrate it into their remote. After install, everything worked fine. Problem is that after exactly 44 minutes the alarm goes off. 

I brought it back 2nd time and they went through everything and said everything checked out ok and if it happens again they will swap out for a new one. Well, got it home, alarmed it and 44 minutes later the alarm went off. I called them and went in today and they tried two more modules and checked the wiring and the alarm still went off after 44 minutes. 

They told me that the only thing they could think of is the electric start installed previously before the Viper installation might be interferring, so they went and upgraded me to their Viper Model 5601 alarm. They installed it took the old electric starter out and put there's in, they said they waited around 44 minutes and the alarm did not go off.

Got the car home and armed it and guess what? Alarm went off 44 minutes later. So, I put the alarm in Valet Mode until Monday when I will take it back and probably ask to have them uninstall the alarm and starter and put the old electric starter back in and give me a refund. I am not up to $740.00 for a simple two door alarm. They cannot figure out what is causing the problem. The only thing left I can think of is that there is a hidden key for the old electric starter in the vehicle and maybe that is causing the alarm to go off every 44 minutes.

They said that since they put in their starter that should not be the problem. The keys that came with the truck have a chip in them and it cost me $115. for them to create a second key for me as I was only given one when I bought the truck last week.

Any help is appreciated, apologize for long thread but I am trying to give all info that is available.

Thanks for any help
Gunny


----------

